
Computer software that graded students exams blamed for 19 suicides - blackdogie
https://www.firstpost.com/india/19-telangana-students-commit-suicide-in-a-week-after-goof-ups-in-intermediate-exam-results-parents-blame-software-firm-6518571.html
======
ksaj
Is it the computer's fault, or those who put such a level of pressure on kids
that they would feel compelled to kill themselves rather than fail a test that
was purposely designed to segregate them?

Computers are a great scapegoat, until you dare to look at the bigger picture.

The bug was fixed. The lives were not.

